# River Board information



## dspike521 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been river boarding for about four years now. My primary rivers are the New River and Gauley River in West Virginia, ale frequently go to the US Whitewater Center in Charlotte. I am currently using an inflatable NRS board. Don't get me wrong this board is awesome and gives very well in rough conditions. I am wanting to upgrade to a more durable board now. I am finding it very hard to find a dealer for river boards. The carlson board is the only one I can find and I know that there is more to choose from because I've seen many different boards when they have a tournament at the Whitewater Center. Any help would be appreciated. I am 5'5 and weight 165lbs.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you looking to use it primarily for surf, or for downriver as well?

I have a Starboard Astro Whopper Fun for downriver and a Badfish River Surfer for park and play.

Innegra River Surfer | Badfish SUP

If you want one board to do it all you might be interested in the MVP.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Check out Strongwater if you're looking for river surfing.

Home


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys...I don't think he's talking about sup


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a ripboard and it's bomber but with some of the impacts in river boarding you might want a full face helmet...unless you like getting beat in the face. I love the Carlson foam boards, they are so much lighter, softer, and with the hard plastic bottom still pretty durable.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you mean a river board you are prone on and with fins? If so, were you on the upper Yough last year? I saw a bunch of dudes from Charlotte. Sorry I can't help yah with a new board but that sport is awesome and fun to watch.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a little clip from asci on a Carlson...those whitewater centers can be a blast.

https://youtu.be/550leWXDJYE


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

k2andcannoli said:


> Here's a little clip from asci on a Carlson...those whitewater centers can be a blast.
> 
> https://youtu.be/550leWXDJYE



That is too funny! It usually only takes one time like that and you get out of the floating undercuts way.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Decent info on this site after a quick google.

e riverboarding | gear : boards


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> Guys...I don't think he's talking about sup


My bad! I've seen some river boarders running Pine Creek and Numbers at very respectable levels...referred to themselves as "dick draggers"...


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Dick dragging is about the best name for the sport...a bit sexist I guess


----------



## dspike521 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, I have checked out the Carlson boards. I like the fact that it comes with four handles. Not sure which one I'm going to buy yet. Thanks.


----------



## dspike521 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes that pretty much describes the sport! I do wear knee/ shin guards and a cup!!!!


----------



## Warejn (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a Fluid Anvil. It's great for down river, punching through holes and such but it's not very good for surfing. Unfortunately I think they are no longer made. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

My ripboard has a concave hull, so as soon you go a little nose heavy when surfing you quickly find the bottom of the river. I much prefer the Carlson for surfing, I've even seen men much smaller than I stand up and actually surf, surfer style. I like to throw the ripboard in my raft or cat and sort of park and play or hike up and run fun slots and slides that you might need to avoid in the raft. Honestly I think the Carlson is better down river too because of its length and like you said it has four handles. If the ripboard was longer it'd be better for my 6'3" frame.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Warejn said:


> I have a Fluid Anvil. It's great for down river, punching through holes and such but it's not very good for surfing. Unfortunately I think they are no longer made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


I'm not sure what you're trying to surf, but I've had no trouble surfing an Anvil. A couple years ago, we had (3) of us surfing the same wave for 10 minutes and we actually had trouble getting it to stop surfing!


----------



## Warejn (Jul 7, 2013)

Pinkturtle said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to surf, but I've had no trouble surfing an Anvil. A couple years ago, we had (3) of us surfing the same wave for 10 minutes and we actually had trouble getting it to stop surfing!




I think the foam boards are easier for me. I have a hard time spinning the anvil compared to the foam type boards. I am not sure if its the weight or the design. 

That's just my experience with them. I am a pretty crappy paddler and river boarder anyway.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Warejn said:


> I think the foam boards are easier for me. I have a hard time spinning the anvil compared to the foam type boards. I am not sure if its the weight or the design.
> 
> That's just my experience with them. I am a pretty crappy paddler and river boarder anyway.


If you have an Anvil and are willing to sell, I'm interested! Heck, I'll even throw in my foam Ocoee board (very nice Carlson knock off).


----------

